# Running in and warranty



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

A friend of mine got his new car last week from one of the southern dealers, JFE i think.
He was told in no uncertain terms during handover that he must keep below 3500 revs for the first 600 miles and should the car exceed this then his warranty would be void. He was also told that when the car goes back for its optimisation service that they download the data file and that these are sent back to nissan for their future records.

Surely this cant be right, i was told no such thing by middlehursts, they were very casual during the handover, saying 'try' to stay below 3500, and that auto would be better in 'trying' to achieve this.

I did for about 450 miles, then looked what everyone else was saying on here and gave it some stick.

If thats the case and id be stuffed later on should the engine or trans have probs, at least i could now get the Cobb AP and not worry 

Whats everyone else be told re run in and warranty.

Warranty booklet does say, recommendations in owners manual should be met so i suppose, excursions above 3500 could void it and if these data files have to be sent to nissan and i suppose that takes away the 'understanding dealer' side of things if theyre would be willing to overlook but when trying to put a claim through to nissan they said 'well the data shows that we cant honour the warranty.

A tad worrying, but i am a pessimist, the tank is half full


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

I was talked through the process which is described in the user manual (pages 5-33 and 5-34), namely:


First 300 miles - no more than 50% throttle, and 3,500 rpm
300-600 miles - ease the throttle in (as if in wet), use COMF suspension setting
600-1200 miles - keep rpm high, use gears 1-4 only, use COMF suspension setting
Across the board (from 0-1200 miles) the advice is to avoid sudden steering or braking (except in emergencies, of course).

I stayed in auto for the first 300 and behaved myself (almost completely!) vis throttle and rpm. I'm now at 400 miles and using full rev range, but easing throttle rather than stamping.

The last 600 miles, with revs kept high, could prove trickier (tedious on motorway), but the car will be all the better for it, post optimisation (or so I'm told!).


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Was looking for the running in thread.

OMG check out my post 3rd one down. I only posted that as a joke, and now people are saying thats true. I must have powers ( now wheres my lottery ticket :chuckle
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/118414-how-hell-did-you-do.html


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

It's only a car not the space shuttle :If anyones warranty was void by going past 3500 revs before 600 miles then the warranty is worthless and not worth having .That would be looking for an excuse not to pay out for anything.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

More scaremongering twaddle of the highest order.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I spoke to my HPC today as I am at 500 miles - I was told to keep it below 3500 up to 300 miles which I did and used auto mode for most of it. I was alson told to leave the comfort settings alone until half way through running in so to let the shocks settle in.

I checked on the rev stuff and was told over 500 rpm I could use all the revs but not on full throttle. I have done this but in a moment of excitement grabbed the down shift paddle once to many times and dropped it to 4th and red lined it but it upshifted so should be ok. I think providing you are not a dick with it you are ok. 

I know that when they roll em out the factory in Japan they get 4 very brutal laptops to make sure they are tip top and the Nissan boys comfirmed this.

So crack on but dont be mental - damn it's fast!!!

Kp


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

If you ran in by the book, on public roads; I don't know how this could be done lawfully.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Private Road :chuckle:

Kp


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Autobahn or Isle of Man or sneak it into the mille miglia or get special permission from the government in south africa or one of the gulf states. I understand these are quite tolerant of performance car drivers. None of this is very practical for us in Britain though is it


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

guycuthbert said:


> I stayed in auto for the first 300 and behaved myself (almost completely!) vis throttle and rpm. I'm now at 400 miles and using full rev range, but easing throttle rather than stamping.


I was told exactly the same by marshall's and I'm upto 830 miles now. Its changed up a few times on its own while in manual but thats supposed to happen at nealry 7k ish.

Must be a load of bull about warranty and running in. I'm doing what the dealer said. I nearly had 1G today:thumbsup:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

manual in race mode won't change up will just headbut the redline


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

I was told by My HPC that for the first 1000 miles i shouldnt go over 3500 revs
I have went over 3500 after 600 miles but thats what it says in the manual.
Nearly up to 900 now will find out if my warranty is void tommorow after the service.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

TrickyB said:


> I was told by My HPC that for the first 1000 miles i shouldnt go over 3500 revs
> I have went over 3500 after 600 miles but thats what it says in the manual.
> Nearly up to 900 now will find out if my warranty is void tommorow after the service.


Tricky, i did exactly the same. No problems at all as far as the HPC was concerned.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I was told that it is better for the car after 300 miles to use the revs and will help bed the transmission in and produce less drivetrain losses.

I'll see what they say as I'm booking it in tomorrow.


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

Steve at JFE would only have said that because he has to, common sense must prevail here too. This whole running in process isn't an exact science, all Nissan want you NOT to do is cane and abuse it.


----------



## jonh (May 15, 2009)

TrickyB said:


> I was told by My HPC that for the first 1000 miles i shouldnt go over 3500 revs
> I have went over 3500 after 600 miles but thats what it says in the manual.
> Nearly up to 900 now will find out if my warranty is void tommorow after the service.


TrickyB - Assume you went to Nobles? They were giving out the wrong info (stay below 3500 for 1000 miles) and have now changed to the info on this thread, and in the handbook - so you should be OK

Jon


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I have a Middlehurst sticker on my front windscreen saying the first service is 1000 miles, yet the book says 1200:nervous:


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes nobles 
Thought i would be fine 
Keeping revs high would mean more than 3500 
looking forward to driving it after the service :clap:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Think I already posted elsewhere what Phil at Marshall told me! (First date etc..!) LOL.

Phil also stressed that these are guidelines and that momentary exceedence would not mean the end of the world nor a void warranty, however, the run-in regime was highly recommended to get the sweetest results.

The hardest bit is the last 600 miles in first to fourth gears, almost impossible to keep up..., fun as it is!


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Aerodramatics said:


> Think I already posted elsewhere what Phil at Marshall told me! (First date etc..!) LOL.
> 
> Phil also stressed that these are guidelines and that momentary exceedence would not mean the end of the world nor a void warranty, however, the run-in regime was highly recommended to get the sweetest results.
> 
> The hardest bit is the last 600 miles in first to fourth gears, almost impossible to keep up..., fun as it is!


Phil definitely said after 300 miles that I could use full revs and full throttle. I must have asked him 3 times just to make sure. He said drive as though you would like to be fast in the wet e.g. smooth on the throttle, brakes and steering.

Keeping the revs high is a bit tiring as warming the car up and cooling off takes up most of the short journeys so my cars not had that much time at higher revs but she's been to 7k countless times:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

stop worrying, they are quite tough

I hope I havn't cursed myself.....


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Your right Robbie I worry too much.

If it brakes that badly, its insured anyway.


----------



## tee-double-u (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Folks, post numeros uno!

Very interested in this thread as I am looking to purchase a pre-owned UK supplied GTR before the end of the month. Ideally it would be a new car, but the lead time is too long, esp after having driven one - how do they expect you to wait, I can't think about anything else!

Anyway, I was wondering where I would stand if I bought a GTR from a private seller that had not followed the run in procedure. I would have no way of knowing (unless we agreed an inspection at a HPC). Would there be a risk of buying a car and not being able to claim on the warranty due to the way it was driven during its running in miles by the first owner?

Oh, and :wavey:

Ta


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

The running-in doesn't affect the waranty - at least there is nothing to suggest that in the manuals or warranty documents.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I kept below 3500 for the first 600, then eased the throttle in from 600 - 900 but after 900 I have driven it hard without thrashing it.

Kept the revs high whenever I could, suspension on comfort but I have clipped the orange limter and the car auto up-shifted a few times. Never cained from stand still but I have used all the revs and given it plenty.

I was like this with my 911 and all the guys at Porsche all said it was the fastest 911 they had driven. I think you need to get the first 600 miles done with some sense but after that things are well on the way to wearing in although it will not be nice and lose until 5k plus.

Kp


----------



## n.morley (Nov 18, 2008)

I just don't see how there is a magic number of 1200 miles when the engine is suddenly "run in" and we can then bang all the race mode buttons on and floor it.;-)
Not that i would necessarily, but it surprised me that the 1200 mile serive doesn't even chage any fluids, so the engine is effectively untouched until 6,000 miles first service.

It's a big difference to other highly tuned engines I have run in,such as Scooby WRX and BMW M3 SMG, both of which had a 'light running in oil' from new, which was replaced at 1200 miles for the proper engine and gearbox oils.
Surely that's the best way to ensure that any swarf and metallic particles are taken out of the system as early as possible??
I'm actually following the run in procedure tightly, but keeping the revs fairly low (5k) overall until nearer 1000 miles.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Phew, glad I went the route I didn then after reading all that !!!!


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

n.morley said:


> I just don't see how there is a magic number of 1200 miles when the engine is suddenly "run in" and we can then bang all the race mode buttons on and floor it.;-)


The run in is to bed in the suspension and gearbox AFAIK, the engine is effectively "sealed" and the brakes bedded by the thrash it gets coming out of the factory doors.

Like the link says, its a controversial subject but it may explain Nissan caning them out of the factory........
Break In Secrets--How To Break In New Motorcycle and Car Engines For More Power


----------

